
A Programmers Mind and a Testers Mind = a Automation Tester - ideqa
http://ideqa.blogspot.com/2016/08/a-programmers-mind-and-testers-mind.html
======
hacker1234567
Interesting idea. I don't necessarily 100% agree with everything you said, but
the overall idea is a good one

